# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Only one window starts

## Lucky D

Hello Folks,
Am working on a project and i had the problem; only one window starts when i run the application even i change the startup URI. The only window that starts too if you comment out or add new codes, they don't affect it, only the codes written before the problem are the only codes that work. i please need your help. Thanks in advance

----------


## Arjay

If you want us to help, please include the relevant code inside code tags.

----------

